# rockbox



## Stormbringer (23. Juli 2008)

mal was anderes: hat jemand erfahrung mit rockbox gesammelt?


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juli 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mal was anderes: hat jemand erfahrung mit rockbox gesammelt?



Nope, ich warte schon seit Monaten darauf, dass es auf den ZVM portiert wird 
Hier gibts n paar Simulatoren zu rumprobieren. Ob da allerdings auch die ganzen Plugins funktionieren, weiß ich net.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juli 2008)

ich werd das auf meinem 4g mal ausprobieren - vielleicht funzt das ja ordentlich und dann bin ich endlich wieder apple-soft-frei.


----------



## Kadauz (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Teil schon 2 Jahre auf meinem iRiver ihp laufen. Ohne Probs, zumindest nach dem Betastatus.


----------



## area50 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Rockbox seit 1,5Jahren auf meinem Ipod Nano 1.Gen drauf, es läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## d00mfreak (24. Juli 2008)

Ich finds genial, was mit dem OS alles möglich ist. Doom zoggen auf dem IPod: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra6rqKSqBSk


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juli 2008)

...um RB zu installieren braucht man ein usb-kabel... das hab ich dummerweise verliehen.  firewire wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## HeX (24. Juli 2008)

hab rb auf meinem sansa C200

super sound... radio habe ich auch obwohl keins drinnen sein sollte.. und doom auf nem daumen großen display macht irgendwie laune^^


----------



## DoktorX (25. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Nope, ich warte schon seit Monaten darauf, dass es auf den ZVM portiert wird


Gibs da schon ein Datum, wann das endlich portiert ist?


----------



## d00mfreak (27. Juli 2008)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Gibs da schon ein Datum, wann das endlich portiert ist?



Ne, leider nicht. Ist so ne "When its done"-Sache. Anscheindend gibts noch Probleme mit dem USB-Treiber, sowie mit der der Formatierung der Festplatte. (Kann nur formatiert werden, in dem man sie ausbaut, und direkt an den PC hängt) Wenn was weiter geht, kannst du es in diesem Thread nachlesen.


----------



## DoktorX (27. Juli 2008)

Dankesehr!


----------



## riedochs (27. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist ob dann der ipod auch noch mit dem Adapter fürs Autoradio funzt


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob dann der ipod auch noch mit dem Adapter fürs Autoradio funzt



war die frage an mich?
falls ja, die antwort lautet "egal" - ich hab den neuen wagen mit einer usb-schnittstelle bestellt... da braucht man nur noch nen simplen usb stick. 

inzwischen ist rockbox drauf, bin noch etwas am herumprobieren, scheint aber alles recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> war die frage an mich?
> falls ja, die antwort lautet "egal" - ich hab den neuen wagen mit einer usb-schnittstelle bestellt... da braucht man nur noch nen simplen usb stick.
> 
> inzwischen ist rockbox drauf, bin noch etwas am herumprobieren, scheint aber alles recht gut funktionieren.



Nicht zwingend an dich. Ich habe ja noch den VW Ipod Adapter dran (ist zu 99% ein Icelink)

PS: Wie siehts die Woche bei dir aus mit mal Kaffee trinken gehen


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2008)

ja, ich kanns ja leider nicht mehr ausprobieren.
aber: das original-apple-os bleibt erhalten (so wie ich das verstehe) und man kann den bootloader gefahrlos wieder umpatchen.

ich vermute aber das es nicht gehen wird, da der icelink den ipod fernsteuert und rockbox mit den kommandos nichts anfangen kann.

kaffee.... ja, diese woche sieht besser aus. mittwoch/freitag könnte klappen.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, ich kanns ja leider nicht mehr ausprobieren.
> aber: das original-apple-os bleibt erhalten (so wie ich das verstehe) und man kann den bootloader gefahrlos wieder umpatchen.
> 
> ich vermute aber das es nicht gehen wird, da der icelink den ipod fernsteuert und rockbox mit den kommandos nichts anfangen kann.
> ...



Dann werde ich das mal probieren. 
Wegen Kaffee, wenn dann Mittwoch, am Freitag hab ich keine Zeit


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2008)

sehr schön - endlich bin ich auf dem pod diese dämliche apple-musikstruktur los.


----------

